# Just bought a 05 for my 40th



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

Just bought an 05 for my 40th birthday several months early. Getting a sirius modulator ant tinting done. Contimplating one or two stripes down the center. My color is the blue-grey color. 

A question to all, what CAI system is prefered? I guess a tune is not neccessary, as the computer should take care of that?

How about an axle back system? Looks like the stock is a dual or tripple pass system?

Damn this thing is nice! Just makes me giggle thinking about it. arty:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Happy birthday, you old fart!


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I used to think 40 was old. Its so close now I have to recatagorize it as Still Young.

I have the New Era CAI on my 04, and they also make one for the 05.

Have fun with the new ride.


----------



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

One of my favorite cars of the 70's was the Judge. 

Would it ba sacrilege to put a judge decal on an 06? I see I can get them from Year One....

Just thinking of what to call a GTO with a CAI and a single pass exhaust.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to the clubs (GTO owners and over 40) ;-)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Shrike: I was thinking of putting on the 69' judge decal kit on my 05. After looking at the front quarter panels and the curve it has, I didn't think the judge sticker would look right on it. With the GTO badge located where it is now, I thought the decal would look cramped. The stripe followed the contour of the 69's body and I thought well it just wouldn't look right. As much as I wanted to intall the decals, I decided not to put the kit on. Long live the Judge.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a question, I just got my GTO a few months ago and am turning 26 on the 27th of this month and im married with a 2 year old. Does this mean I had my midlife crisis early?


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

40 is the new 30 !!!

Happy Birthday, you still have a few years left before you forget where you left your keys and start smelling of piss.

Enjoy your car and this forum is awesome!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Until you start putting your keys in the toaster and trying to start your car with a piece of bread, your not too old. Congrats on your new goat and Happy B-day arty:


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> I have a question, I just got my GTO a few months ago and am turning 26 on the 27th of this month and im married with a 2 year old. Does this mean I had my midlife crisis early?



What does this say about me? I bought both of mine at 22?!?!?!?

:willy:


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I would say damn lucky if you can afford 2 at the age of 22


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> I would say damn lucky if you can afford 2 at the age of 22


 :agree No doubt!!!! I feel like a looser! I would have sold a testicle for a car like this when I was 22. I am 30 now with a wife and 2 kids and could only afford this now. I cannot have any more kids though, the GTO only has 2 back seats.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

40's not old. Just think, if you lived in the Roman Empire where the average lifespan was 30 you would be considered elderly - no wait bad example.


Ok if you lived in the sci fi world of book and movie _Logan's Run_ where everyone over 30 years old is terminated....never mind.


----------



## gpro102 (Jun 5, 2005)

Is this common trend that most of GTO owner is middle age male married with kid? I'm over 40 with 1 kid and tempting to get the goat since I test drive it. Never have a American car before. All Jap/German cars for me. Am I having midlife crisis?


----------



## Trailwalker (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm 53, have always owned foreign cars (currently drive a Miata), but figure every American male should own at least one muscle car during his life. The GTO could be the one for me!


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

I bought mine 10 days after my 30th bday. Then some b!tch rear-ended me, so I was without the car for 2 weeks, now the car has oil consumption issues, and I've not seen it in 2 weeks. I bought the car March 22nd. Do the math on how long I've actually HAD the car. 69 days since I bought it, without it for 28 so far.


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

47, 2 teenage daughters, 2 step kids. I still race motocross on a CRF450, wife has an Armada for when we have to haul the whole family. Probaby not the average demographic. :confused


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Shrike, Happy B-day. I thought I was the only one... I bought my 05 for my 50th. My wife thought that was cool... 05... 50. Anyway, great car and my favorite car to date.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I bought mine in december a few days before my 43rd. I bought my first porsche in 00 about fifteen months before my 40th for my 40th. my legend coupe for i think it was 35th, my rx7 convert a few month early for the big 30, my second rx7 for my 23rd (or was that for knowoing i passed the cpa exam) and my firebird convertible for my 15th.

every present i buy myself is for my birthday. sucks having a birthday in december, gotta make up for it all year round.


----------



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

TODAY, the seventh of June, 2005, I am pleased to tell all my new child, a grey 2005 GOAT came home to rest.

Rest, I say jokingly, as I took delivery at 8:00 pm with 4 miles, and it now has 57!!! - and I did my first scratch - acctually more of a back end 3 cycle wag with a heel and toe brake/ power job through two gears in front of my buddies house who has a whipple down draft blown mustang. he dynoed his car at some 550 for reference. 

Cant wait for him to see his "greeting card" I left on the white concrete in front of his house!!!!

First on the list is a second gear skip override

Next is a CAI, then a single pass axle back. I am assuming the onboard computer can manage the easier breathing, or will this really mandate a tune?


Last are a pair of "Judge" badges.

this car is AWESOME!

I am getting ready to use the interactive CD rom, but anyway, what is the circle around the 25MPH all about on the display? and the chime tone? 

And how about the "OD/Speed" flashing indicator?

Well, after I read the book, will probably make sense. 

Right now, have XM, and heavy tint. 

Increased my insurance by $30/ year. This off of a '01 chrysler sebring sedan. 

Only quirk is that if the CD skips, it jumps to FM radio.

having fun!


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

shrike said:


> Cant wait for him to see his "greeting card" I left on the white concrete in front of his house!!!!


I love it!!!

:cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

The 25 with the circle around it is your overspeed alarm set at 25 MPH. My advice is to put a 1 in front of that.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> The 25 with the circle around it is your overspeed alarm set at 25 MPH. My advice is to put a 1 in front of that.


 :agree 

I set my overspeed to 100 and the first pass I made at a dragstrip ended up lifting off the gas. I thought that the oil pressure tanked or something.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:seeya: congrats on your purchase!! :cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> :agree No doubt!!!! I feel like a looser! I would have sold a testicle for a car like this when I was 22. I am 30 now with a wife and 2 kids and could only afford this now. I cannot have any more kids though, the GTO only has 2 back seats.


In that case sell them both ang get another....testicles not kids :rofl:


----------

